# Roanoke, WV riding?



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

We'll be in the Roanoke, WV area in a few weeks. Any suggestions for routes in the area? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you mean Roanoke, Virginia?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

freethinker said:


> Do you mean Roanoke, Virginia?


Nope, West Virginia, off of I-79.





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=roanoke,+wv&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF8&hl=en&hq=&hnear=Roanoke,+Courthouse-Collins+Settlement,+Lewis,+West+Virginia&ll=38.931763,-80.492868&spn=0.056352,0.1684&z=13&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, Sorry, I can't be much help to you then. 
BTW, I was under the impression that there is now a lake where Roanoke WV used to be.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*i never thought*

I would be writing about Roanoke WV,
hey there, i live over here at the DE beaches, I went out to Roanoke West VA 3-4 summers ago for a conference. i DREADED the thought. I was at a place called the Stonewall Jackson resort...it was FANTASTIC! Let me tell you it is rural out there, rugged, and beautiful. When I got off the Roanoke exit to to head towards the resort, i stopped at the only gas station in the area. At the entrance of the store was FOR SALE 4 uesed tires, you get the picture! I am a road rider but knowing nothing about the area I took my mountain bike becasue the resort said they had some riding trails. They did and for me it was a fantasic single track loop with some great elevation and the trail even went through an orchard. I rode all 4 days on the mountain bike while i was at the conference. We never left the resort so i cant tell you about the roads or any road riding, the resort was only a few miles from the interstate. Again like i said the area was very remote. I also i beleive this resort backed up to a big State Park. Please post what you learn, i would be interested, I would go back again. Hope this help some!


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Har- thanks! This is the kind of info I'm looking for. Were you able to find any trail maps for the area or other trails outside of the resort area? I'm actually debating bvetween the road and mountain bikes right now....

So far, I've found some route info on MapMyRide and other similar websites, along with a lot of warnings about coal and logging trucks! 

I'll let you know what else I find, and how it goes.


----------



## DaveFromWV (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm from about 30 mins north of that area and definitely second the fact that it's both VERY rural and VERY infested with coal trucks. I don't know the specific area too well, but I'm pretty sure that there isn't much in the way of well maintained/safe roads for road riding. If it were me I'd definitely take the mtn bike.


----------

